

Microsoft Songsmith creates an interesting song from just a voice recording - sam_in_nyc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyYfTips5yc

======
sam_in_nyc
Summary: Songsmith is "music" software that takes a voice recording, and from
it builds chords, bass, drums, etc that fit with the melody. This example is
Marvin Gaye singing "Heard It Through the Grapevine" and the result is quite
interesting.

There are plenty of other redone classics on YouTube, most of them aren't that
good, but they are all very, very interesting. The technology may not be that
useful (sans for making pop music), but it certainly is impressive. Enjoy.

------
pedalpete
This is a much better promotional tool for songsmith than that 'internal'
video microsoft put out a few weeks ago.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oGFogwcx-E>

this is actually appearing to be a pretty amazing product.

